# Can anyone help?



## kcomstoc (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello I'm new here but was recommended by a friend on binkybunny to post here for some possible help. So my BF's friend from HS's bunnies had babies (this was not intentional whatsoever) and I'm trying to help him find good homes for them. All he wants to do is make sure they have good homes so they are free *he's making sure the home is good before he hands them over*. He can't keep them so if we can't find homes for them then he's going to give them to a no kill shelter. I would take one myself but I'm already at my limit with 5 bunnies. The problem with going to a shelter is there are so many rescues that are full to the brim with bunnies so the nearest one I could find is in MI....not even sure how he'd get them there. He just wants to make sure they're a no kill shelter. Advice or if you can help me out in any way please PM me. I think the bunnies are around 8 weeks old. I live in western NY but I would try to find a way to get the bunnies to you. We think they're rexes or rex mixes.


----------



## kcomstoc (Jun 23, 2016)

Just going to bump this, would like to know if anyone can help at all?


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 23, 2016)

Perhaps if you posted more info and some photos? 
Not sure how many people here live in NY.
I think there are also a few rescue lists floating around the forum.


----------



## kcomstoc (Jun 23, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> Perhaps if you posted more info and some photos?
> Not sure how many people here live in NY.
> I think there are also a few rescue lists floating around the forum.



I don't have any photos I'm sorry, also that's all the information that I have....most of the rescues around here are full


----------



## Charmander (Jun 25, 2016)

Just take a photo of them with your phone next time you see them and post the pic here. Also a picture of the parent bunnies would be good too, might help people distinct what type they are or might be


----------



## kcomstoc (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't go over to his house, they aren't my friend it's my BF's friend from HS he just bumped into him when he was home for a fair and he mentioned this to him. We don't have any pictures and we don't go to their house, my BF asked him for pictures but he hasn't sent us any yet.


----------



## Nyyankeegurl02 (Oct 13, 2016)

I know this post is old, but just curious if you've found homes for the bunnies yet? I also live in WNY and if they are still available, I'd be interested in meeting them.


----------



## kcomstoc (Oct 14, 2016)

Nyyankeegurl02 said:


> I know this post is old, but just curious if you've found homes for the bunnies yet? I also live in WNY and if they are still available, I'd be interested in meeting them.



I'm not sure if they have or not, it's my BF's highschool friend and he hasn't been in contact with him lately.


----------

